# Miss Lulu



## cloring (Mar 1, 2016)

I was there for the sinking 2-3 years ago, but have not returned. Has anyone fished/dived there, and is so, is it productive? Thanks, as I want to return to fish it, but it's out of the way.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Yes! A good location.... although it can get busy there! Lol. Lots of snapper and AJs. We did a couple videos fishing for AJ there this year.


----------



## cloring (Mar 1, 2016)

Great video, thanks


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Dive boats hit it hard buut at times its ok


----------



## Diverrite (May 17, 2009)

Thanks, very good video with great editing.


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

Why is the voice so familiar?


----------

